# First songs , advice needed



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

We just finished recording our first songs , and we'd really appreciate some commentaries from unbiased people . We're a punk rock band , the lyrics are in french , and it's recorded with what we had on hand .

http://www.myspace.com/lesfaramineux


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Reminds much of the punk stuff coming out of DC and the Eastern US in the 80s such as The Exploited. Not sure lyrically, as being a typical westerner I don't speak french.

Cool stuff, "real" punk not that new punk, punk.

Production wise.... could use some work. The drums sound a little small and the vocals to far up in the mix. Doesn't have to sound slick, or 80s reverb metal, but a bit of production work would help. 

Keep at it, and let me know if you make it out to Calgary.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the comments , that really means a lot to us .
The last line made my day . :banana:


----------



## mathieupM13 (Feb 27, 2007)

I speak french but I couldn't understand most of the lyrics because of low quality of the recording but I liked the song and think you guys have the talent to make the music in quebec better than it is now because good bands in Quebec are rare you are one of those rare good bands


----------

